# New to Cichlids



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello. I started setting up my 55 as an African Cichlid Tank a few weeks ago. I have about 9 assorted Africans in there now. Some are the electric yellows, a couple of orange looking ones, and a few Blackish Blue Cichlids with stripes. There are 9 in total. I am using 2 Penguin 350 Filters and my water tests are coming out good. I am feeding them Omega One SUpercolor Cichlid Pellets but every now and then one of them will inhale a pellet and spit it back out. he will do this a couple times before he finally eats it. I am attaching some pics so any suggestions or comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have heard that when fish do that they are softening the pellet so that they can eat it and digest it better. I'm not an expert like others on here, but that is what I have heard and that is what my betta does when eating freeze dried blood worms.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Other times, they are trying to tear the food into smaller pieces so that they can "swallow".

Be careful with the mixed cichlids though; they can get very aggressive very fast! Kay-bee is the guy to talk to about different cichlids. Others can help too though.

Welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Your fish may be finding that the pellets are a bit to large and they're just trying to make it manageable for the to eat. Lanette001 and funlad3 had it right.

You may want to try smaller sized pellets or leave things as they are (they're figuring out how to eat the pellets and of course the fish will get bigger as well). 

Thanks for your confidence funlad.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

kay-bee said:


> Your fish may be finding that the pellets are a bit to large and they're just trying to make it manageable for the to eat. Lanette001 and funlad3 had it right.
> 
> You may want to try smaller sized pellets or leave things as they are (they're figuring out how to eat the pellets and of course the fish will get bigger as well).
> 
> Thanks for your confidence funlad.


ah just the person I was looking for,,,Can you Id the Cichlids I have? also can you point me in the right direction of what species to add to my tank? I am think that most are Lake Malawi but I want to feel confident that i am doing the right thing


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

More pics and thanks if you can ID the species.













[/quote]







[/quote]


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! There are some nice pictures there! I can't really help, but I can congratulate you. 

:fun:*Congratulations!*:fun:​


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

melanochromis sp. likely Auratus. Red zebras, maybe 'red-top blue zebras', "yellow labs".


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree with emc7 in regards to what most of the cichlids you have are.

In regards to precise species, I don't know what the fish in the first photo and second to last photo are, though. The first one is probably a member of the metriaclima genus (the 'zebra complex'), and the one in the second to last photo is some sort of (or partially a) melanochromis.

As far as what to add. I would get more of what you have, preferably females, or more yellow labs (they're the less aggressive species currently in the tank and them in greater numbers will protect them). I usually recommend anywhere from 8 to 15 mbuna's for a 55gal, so you do not necessarily have to add any more.

You may want to add more rocks to create hidings spots. You have some aggressive species in there (various zebras and at least one definate melanochromis auratus), so hiding spots will be beneficial (pretty much a must in any mbuna set up).


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I changed it around a bit but I am thinking I need to add more rocks also.


----------

